# MEMORIAL TOUR:LOWRIDER LEGEND JACK.KENNEDY



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

LOWRIDER LENGEND JACK KENNEDY HAS PASSED: IMAGINATIONS C.C. SACRAMENTO,CHICAGO,HAWAII, WILL BE PRESENTING.MEMORIAL TOUR ON AUGUST 30TH, 2009. FROM PRIMO'S ON NORTHGATE TO WILLIAM LAND PARK.FROM 12 O.CLOCK TO WHENEVER. IMAGINATIONS C.C. WILL BE PROVIDING A CAKE.. MORE THAN WELCOME TO BRING BBQ PITS AND KICK BACK IN MEMORY OF JACK KENNEDY AKA.. CADDY JACK. OLD SCHOOL STREET PLAYERS MEMBER.AND THE FIRST PERSON THAT CAME OUT WITH CORDLESS SWITCH BOX FOR JUICE BACK IN THE 70'S.. ALSO A ORIGINAL MEMBER OF SACRAMENTO LOWRIDER COUNCIL IN THE 70'S PLEASE ALL CAR CLUBS OF ALL AREAS SUPPORT THIS EVENT. OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER JOE. ORIGINAL MEMBER OF IMAGINATIONS C.C. AND COUNCIL MEMBER AS WELL WILL BE PRESENTING A SPEECH IN MEMORY OF JACK.. IF YOU KNEW JACK FILL FREE TO POST UP ANY PICTURES THAT YOU HAVE. THANKS.. JOSEPH LOPEZ.. IMAGINATIONS C.C.  FLYERS WILL BE POSTED UP SOON.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

good idea i remember when we did one 4 tony gonzalez ... i remember the car show at miller park when he busted out the wireless remote 4 his hydraulics he had people trippin..... r.i.p jack you was a good man you need to be rememerd...dam its hard to think he's gone....will be there and i hope alot of lows show thier respect to this man whether you knew him or not.... he was always at the mayors office and fighting 4 the lowriders....


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 4 2009, 04:06 PM~14673778
> *good idea i remember when we did one 4  tony gonzalez  ... i remember the car show at miller park when he busted out the wireless remote 4 his hydraulics he had people trippin..... r.i.p jack you was a good man you need to be rememerd...dam its hard to think he's gone....will be there and i hope alot of lows show thier respect to this man whether you knew him or not.... he was always at the mayors office and fighting 4 the lowriders....
> *


WE TOOK PICTURES AT THE SACRAMENTO LOWRIDER ALIANCE AWARD PRESENTATION IN THE 90'S. ILL BE POSTING THOSE UP..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

R.I.P. HOMIE :|


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

joe found these and asked me to post them up


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

:thumbsup: Will be there to support!!!!


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Aug 5 2009, 12:07 PM~14683052
> *:thumbsup:  Will be there to support!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO..


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

damm R.I.P MAN HE WAS A GOOD GUY GAVE ME A BUNCH OF KNOWLEDGE ON AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS HE WILL BE MISSED :angel: :tears:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 4 2009, 09:21 PM~14678630
> *joe found these and asked me to post them up
> 
> 
> ...





WOW YOU HAVE TWO LEGENDS THERE JACK KENNEDY AND LOWRIDER JOE.....THOSE WERE THE DAYS.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

get those flyers out some people don't go on the computer............lets get the word out...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

JACK WAS A GOOD MOFO R.I.P. JACK :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 5 2009, 05:20 PM~14687221
> *JACK WAS A GOOD MOFO R.I.P. JACK  :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: street players...


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAVE BOTH COVERS OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE IN SAC.... HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll try to get some of the club together for this. Let us know when where and what


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

any pics of his car joey ........i'll look in my books


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Cadillac jack you are going to be missed, I can remember when we used to hang at William land back in the day. I can't beleive I am saying good bye to an old friend, rest I'm peace og 
(Zombie)


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

HEY I DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE ZOMBIE..I HAVE A BUNCH OF PICS. OF DANCING MACHINE.. :cheesy: THE 64 HOPPER LEGEND.


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah I wAs just in sac last week, I was trying to find you guy's at the washington center fund raiser last week. I cannot beleive how much sac has changed, checked our all the old hang out's didn't see any lows on the street, what has happened


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@Aug 9 2009, 12:18 PM~14716931
> *Yeah I wAs just in sac last week, I was trying to find you guy's at the washington center fund raiser last week.  I cannot beleive how much sac has changed, checked our all the old hang out's didn't see any lows on the street, what has happened
> *


I DONT KNOW DOWNTOWN HAS CHANGED.. :angry:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@Aug 8 2009, 07:45 PM~14714174
> *Cadillac jack you are going to be missed, I can remember when we used to hang at William land back in the day. I can't beleive I am saying good bye to an old friend, rest I'm peace og
> (Zombie)
> *



wats up zombie i used to look up to you the way you fix up up the 64 ...this is manuel i had a blue 65 impala and then the green 73 caprice when i was in the club ..i'm still holding the name from back in the day those were the days when we had cb's its funny now. but i hope your doing good and hope you can make the tour cruise 4 jack...


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

WILL BE POSTING FLYERS NEXT COUPLE DAYS


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Aug 11 2009, 01:52 PM~14737812
> *WILL BE POSTING FLYERS NEXT COUPLE DAYS
> *



kool i hope zombie makes it.......


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ANYONE HAVE A PIC OF HOMEBOY'S BOMB??? :|


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Whats up Manuel, good to here from you, I tried to find you guy's at the washington center fund raiser car show, no luck, Glad you have kept the club going this long, I think that should make it the oldest active car club in Sac town. Sad to here about Cadillac Jack, I won't be able to make it , I am back in Hawaii now, One of my good friends came out to hawaii to track me down, and turned me on to the lay it low site. Sac has really changed, don't see to many low's like before. But the quality of the rides in Sac are looking good, not like the old days. I'll be sure to track you and the club down, next time I am back in Sac.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@Aug 11 2009, 05:06 PM~14739897
> *Whats up Manuel, good to here from you, I tried to find you guy's at the washington center fund raiser car show, no luck, Glad you have kept the club going this long, I think that should make it the oldest active car club in Sac town.  Sad to here about Cadillac Jack,  I won't be able to make it , I am back in Hawaii now, One of my good friends came out to hawaii to track me down, and turned me on to the lay it low site. Sac has really changed, don't see to many low's like before.  But the quality of the rides in Sac are looking good, not like the old days.  I'll be sure to track you and the club down, next time I am back in Sac.
> *


yeah it will never be the same ....i still keep in touch with the midnight players some of them are still performing but some has left..glad you wrote back...the day of the washinton center show i had to dj a 50th birthday party.... one love bro hope to see you one day....


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Are you sure it wasn't your 50th birthday?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@Aug 11 2009, 07:57 PM~14741956
> *Are you sure it wasn't your 50th birthday?
> *




dammmmmmm.......lol not yet


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER JOE (Aug 13, 2009)

Gracias Cadillac Jack for all you did for the low rider movement here in Califas,with pride I'm glad to call you my friend,R.I.P LOWRIER JOE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER JOE_@Aug 12 2009, 05:55 PM~14750438
> *Gracias Cadillac Jack for all you did for the low rider movement here in Califas,with pride I'm glad to call you my friend,R.I.P   LOWRIER JOE
> *


X2 

HE WAS A GOOD MAN & REAL GOOD FRIEND.. HE WILL BE MISSED! :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER JOE_@Aug 12 2009, 04:55 PM~14750438
> *Gracias Cadillac Jack for all you did for the low rider movement here in Califas,with pride I'm glad to call you my friend,R.I.P  LOWRIER JOE
> *



your right joe he tryed and tryed at city hall they didn't care though.... but he will be missed...r.i.p street player


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

c'mon people this is jack i know he had more friends than this.....let's celebrate his life and work he put in the lowrider movement.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

come on lets keep this topic to the top if u knew jack he could talk to u for hours and school u about the way it was back in the day i would call him to buy some dumps or parts and he would keep me on the phone for ever jus tellin me some good stories


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Aug 14 2009, 07:35 PM~14773517
> *come on lets keep this topic to the top if u knew jack he could talk to u for hours and school u about  the way it was back in the day i would call him to buy some dumps  or parts and he would keep me on the phone for ever jus tellin me some good stories
> *


HE USED TO CALL ME & ASK ME " YES, WOULD YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE 50 DUMPS & 100 MOTORS?" I WOULD TELL HIM LET ME CHECK MY WAREHOUSE IN OROVILLE & LET ME GET BACK TO YOU.... HE WOULD LAUGH HIS ASS OFF! R.I.P. O.G. :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 14 2009, 08:08 PM~14774279
> *HE USED TO CALL ME & ASK ME " YES, WOULD YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE 50 DUMPS & 100 MOTORS?"  I WOULD TELL HIM LET ME CHECK MY WAREHOUSE IN OROVILLE & LET ME GET BACK TO YOU.... HE WOULD LAUGH HIS ASS OFF! R.I.P.  O.G.  :angel:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: to me theres no color in the love of lowriding ...some people think its a black thing and some think its a mexican thing.i don't look at the color its how you portray yourself...... one love to all lowiders hope 2 see all at the lil cruise 4 jack .......................


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 15 2009, 07:45 AM~14776841
> *
> *


smoking is bad 4 you son :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 15 2009, 04:07 PM~14779068
> *smoking is bad 4 you son  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :loco: :no: :420: :420:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 15 2009, 03:14 PM~14779115
> *:loco:  :no:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: exotic your done.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: exotic your done.
> [/quote IF EXOTIC IS DONE I WANT ALL THAT CHI CHI MILK IM DOING BAD. :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> > :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: exotic your done.
> > [/quote IF EXOTIC IS DONE I WANT ALL THAT CHI CHI MILK IM DOING BAD. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

I can rember when jack and I would go to all the military surplus stores and look for hydro parts. I will never forget the day we walked into g I joes surplus in rocklin right by the front door was a 55 gal steel drum in the drum were about 75 adex dumps, jacks jaw hit the ground, we made an offer for the whole drum, got them all for 200 dollars back in 72 from then on that was the place
(zombie)


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@Aug 19 2009, 10:52 PM~14823553
> *I can rember when jack and I would go to all the military surplus stores and look for hydro parts. I will never forget the day we walked into g I joes surplus in rocklin right by the front door was a 55 gal steel drum in the drum were about 75 adex dumps, jacks jaw hit the ground, we made an offer for the whole drum, got them all for 200 dollars back in 72 from then on that was the place
> (zombie)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

[/quote IF EXOTIC IS DONE I WANT ALL THAT CHI CHI MILK IM DOING BAD. :roflmao:
[/quote]
I DON'T THINK YOU'LL LIKE IT.... IT'S THICKER THAN MILK!


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

came out nice.....


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

we need to get together and pull this off a good cause!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Aug 22 2009, 11:49 PM~14852533
> *we need to get together and pull this off a good cause!!!!!
> *



right on bro....lets do this let your club know.....


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

lets keep the park live every sunday......


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

the sac dukes said thier comming....thanks you guys..


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Aug 21 2009, 12:59 PM~14840439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 26 2009, 06:22 PM~14891870
> *TTT
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS4LIFE (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS4LIFE_@Aug 27 2009, 04:47 PM~14901629
> *TTT
> *


NEW BOOTY :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 27 2009, 04:32 PM~14901984
> *NEW BOOTY :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


dam carl! dont get to excited :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS4LIFE (Aug 27, 2009)

i like long walks in the park and romantic movies  oh yea ! and get n back bumper.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

DID ANYBODY GET A PIC OF JACKS CAR......AND WAT KIND OF CAKE IS IT GOING TO BE......MMMMMMM


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t
:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS4LIFE_@Aug 27 2009, 07:18 PM~14902439
> *i like long walks in the park and romantic movies  oh yea ! and get n back bumper.
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.. YOU ***
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

HEY WHO'S SHOWING UP FOR JACK. 1200 O CLOCK PRIMO'S PIZZA NORTHGATE. HAWAII CHAPTER EXCITED TO SEE SOME SACRAMENTO RIDES..  SEE YOU THERE.. THANKS FOR SUPPORT.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t
:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I remember when I would call Jack and keep me on the phone for hours with those stories of the 70s. When I did my first car, he would give me advice and loved seeing my 8 dumps in the trunk of my Cutlass. He would help out any way he could if you needed it and would allow late night phone calls for parts in case of emergencies. You will be missed by many and remembered by all that knew you. 
:angel: :tears:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Aug 29 2009, 12:17 PM~14920340
> *I remember when I would call Jack and keep me on the phone for hours with those stiroies of the 70s. When I did my first car, he would give me advice and loved seeing my 8 dumps in the trunk of my Cutlass. He would help out any way he could if you needed it and would allow late night phone calls for parts in case of emergencies. You will be missed by many and remembered by all that knew you.
> :angel:  :tears:
> *


can you make it bro.....


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Aug 29 2009, 01:17 PM~14920340
> *I remember when I would call Jack and keep me on the phone for hours with those stiroies of the 70s. When I did my first car, he would give me advice and loved seeing my 8 dumps in the trunk of my Cutlass. He would help out any way he could if you needed it and would allow late night phone calls for parts in case of emergencies. You will be missed by many and remembered by all that knew you.
> :angel:  :tears:
> *


me too, jack will be greatly missed :tears: :angel: :angel: rip homie


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

ROLL CALL.. WHOS COMING  TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 29 2009, 10:39 PM~14924085
> *
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The Lo*Lystics have a meeting today but we'll try and catch up with the homies at the park.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 30 2009, 08:30 AM~14925628
> *The Lo*Lystics have a meeting today but we'll try and catch up with the homies at the park.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 29 2009, 11:51 PM~14924616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 29 2009, 03:25 PM~14920994
> *can you make it bro.....
> *


Sorry, I couldn't make it. I was on call this weekend. :uh:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR COMING.. WASNT MUCH.. IT WAS SPARE OF THE MOMENT.. IT WAS A NICE LITTLE CRUISE..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Aug 31 2009, 08:20 PM~14943048
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR COMING.. WASNT MUCH.. IT WAS SPARE OF THE MOMENT.. IT WAS A NICE LITTLE CRUISE..
> *


Spensa homie, we couldn't make the cruise, we ended up at William Land later but everyone had cleared out by then. A bunch of the homeboys remembered this man so RIP.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Aug 31 2009, 05:43 PM~14940851
> *Sorry, I couldn't make it. I was on call this weekend.  :uh:
> *



hey bro i know you would of came.. but job must come first.... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER JOE (Aug 13, 2009)

SORRY I MISSED IT. SAYING GOODBYE TO A GOOD FRIEND. :angel: AFTER THREE SURGICAL PROCEDURES IN ONE WEEK. I WASN'T FEELING TO WELL.. W-W)THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO A GOOD TURN OUT. BUT IT IS THE WAY IT IS. PEOPLE HAVE TO REMEMBER WHERE LOWRIDING CAME FROM.. AND JACK WAS A BIG PART OF THAT...I KNOW THE EVENT WAS PUT TOGETHER LAST MINUTE.. MORE PEOPLE SHOULD HAVE SHOWED RESPECT. :buttkick:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER JOE_@Sep 1 2009, 02:09 PM~14950034
> *SORRY I MISSED IT. SAYING  GOODBYE TO A GOOD FRIEND. :angel: AFTER THREE SURGICAL PROCEDURES IN ONE WEEK. I WASN'T FEELING TO WELL.. W-W)THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO A GOOD TURN OUT. BUT IT IS THE WAY IT IS. PEOPLE HAVE TO REMEMBER WHERE LOWRIDING CAME FROM.. AND JACK WAS A BIG PART OF THAT...I KNOW THE EVENT WAS PUT TOGETHER LAST MINUTE.. MORE PEOPLE SHOULD HAVE SHOWED RESPECT. :buttkick:
> *



agree :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER JOE (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HenryHernandez (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow I just found out about My Homie Jack may he rest in peace,he was a good man that taught me alot about lowriding and the switches,man memories he is surely missed,until we meet again.By the way does anyone know where he was when he passed I lost contact with him. Again as I said he was a good man and may he r.i.p.


----------

